# Hymer headlights - fitting replacement bulbs



## garethjjones (May 1, 2005)

I decided to put brighter lights in the Hymer - my other car has xenons, so driving the M/h is a contrast. 

This is for a B524 2005 on a ducato base chassis.

I've managed to fit, after much fiddling, the two main beams and the driver side dipped light. But after an hour of contortions and scrathced hands, off side dipped light has eluded me. Any advice on how this can be fitted without taking the ventilation system out?

regards

Gareth


----------



## garethjjones (May 1, 2005)

*Done it....! And Fog Lights.*

Sad, but have to reply to my own post. On a recent visit to Brownhills in Newark I also purchased some fog lights for my B524. I was assured they were easy to fit by the parts guy there.

However, after diving underneath the van to see, it became obvious that the fittings supplied wouldn't fasten the lights to the lower bumper where the holes were. I called Preston - where I've found they are really helpful giving you advice on how to do bits and pieces yourself - and was told I needed another bracket! I ordered these, and on sat morning went about removing the lower bumper to fit them - as instructed!

It's easy enough. First remove the two screws that hold the bumper to the body under the wheel arch, at the top of the arch. Then unbolt the two metal bars under the front of the body. I undid the bolts at the van end of the strips. Easier, and also meant that it made a sort of stand for the bumper when removed.

Next, under the rubber strip on the wheel arch are three screws on each side. Lift the lip of the rubber to find them and remove them.

Next, with the help of a partner/friend/someone passing by, support the bumper (i used stacker crates - all alone!) and unscrew the last two screws that are found under the bonnet on the front lip. The bumper will drop away at this point, and you can then disconnect the electrics to the sidelights. This is also where the fog light connectors are.

Fitting the new brackets is done by mounting the new lights in the brackets, and then offering the plate up to the holes in the front bumper. You can then mark the fitting points and attach the lights using self tapping screws.

Refitting the bumper is the reverse of the above procedure. I connected the fogs and side lights (and tested!) whilst the bumper was on the crates, before any more permamament fixing was made. The hardest port is refixing he screws under the rubber lip - to ensure the screws go back in the original holes and to leave the strip neat.

Whilst the bumper was off I was able to get to the passenger side headlight and replace the bulb. I suspect that if I ever bother to change the lights from rhd to lhd next time we're in France, I may remove the bumper again. It's a bit of a drag - but quikcer than all the other fiddling I've done, and I have less cuts and gouges on my hands afterwards.

Sorry, I meant to take pictures, but was under some time pressure and that was the thing that got dropped from my sat morning!

regards

Gareth


----------

